# What's everyones opinion of electric eel drum machines?



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

We have in the past rented the larger eels that a pistol eel (k45af or milwalkee) wouldn't take but here lately we have been hit up with calls so I guess we need to buy some eels. Sunbelt rents electric eel and I have to say the model E has been a blessing on 1.5 to 3 inch lines. But I would like to get a larger drum to handle 4-6 inch lines that may have a few roots. I found a good deal on the model D-5 but haven't found one review on this machine. Some may say that's a clue but it looks like a Ridgid k7500 or k750size machine and i have a good deal on it. Anyone have experience with the D-5? How about the Model E? What is comparable with it . In Southern WV our supply houses usually carry General, Ridgid, and Electric Eel products so id prefer to keep with these brands.

Rob


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

For a mainline upright drum machine Spartan 1065 is the best, then would be the Ridgid K7500, THEN the Eel model D5, and last but not least the Ridgid K750.


----------



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for the reply . I have an offer extended to me from the supply house for a used (3 time) Model D5 for $1300. I know im in K750 price range but understand that this is compariable to the k7500 in ability. Think its worth 1300?


----------

